# Got The Call This Morning.........



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I got the call around 9:30 this morning that my boat was capsized in it's slip this morning.





















We are not sure what happened.









The only thing that I can say is thank goodness for insurance. The DW and I discussed dropping the policy that we had on the boat. You know.....it is paid for, it is only worth a few thousand dollars, we keep it at a friends house.....so. We we kept the premium up.

Looks like the cost for salvage and enviromental clean up will be around $3000.00. That will be covered on top of the value of the boat. Which is still valued at more than what I paid for it. I kinda hope it is a TL.

Boat US has been really great through the whole process. They are going to raise her tomorrow morning.

The real kicker is that I just recieved a new steering part yesterday via UPS. I needed that part to get the boat out of the water.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ouch! Bummer Tim!









Did you have ice or snow that could have done it?

It sounds like you are in good hands, but good luck anyway.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

The only thing that I think could have happened is wind.

The boat was fine on Sunday afternoon. We had some snow on Monday night, nothing significant. No ice out on the river yet. The slips have bubblers any way. S

he is grounded on the starboard side with the outboard completely submerged. I am afraid that the transom may have somehow seperated on the starboard side. The port side spring line snapped as if under a load. The boat was backed into the slip with the stern lines crossed and shackeled to eye hooks on the stern. My thought is that some heavy winds may have somehow caused the transom to seperate from the gunwale and then came the water.

I'll know more when they raise her tomorrow.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Regrets - I think.









I can't really imagine the transom ripping off before those eye hooks. Is it wood? If so, maybe there was some undetected rot in that area. I guess the clues will be a little clearer when she's raised and you can get a good look.

There was a period when I wanted to get rid of my boat, which was overvalued by the insurance company like yours, and I kept hoping it would sink. A friend had it all worked out how we could hit this certain shoal and rip the lower unit off, but I could never bring myself to purposely commit fraud.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

She is glass......

I really don't want to loose her. I look at it as a win win. The motor will be rebuilt from the powerhead on up and it will be rewired since both batteries and the charger ent under. My electronics are stored off of the boat, so that is good news.

If they settle out on the boat, the book value for replacement is more than what I paid for the boat four years ago.

They are raising her tomorrow and the surveyor is going to look at her as soon as they "pickle" the motor.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim
Sorry to hear about your boat thank god for insurance.
Good luck.

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear what happen. You are not letting it ruin your spirit; which is great.

Good Luck with getting everying repaired or replaced. Before you know it, you will be boating again.

Thor


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your boat. Hope everything works out to your liking with the ins co.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of your misfortune with the boat
sure hope all gets resolved to your satisfaction. Whaat a bummer!

Dallas


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> I got the call around 9:30 this morning that my boat was capsized in it's slip this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this, Tim. In my (MUCH) younger years, I was a private salvage diver. The only thing sadder than the face of the owner was the act of going under and actually seeing the hull on the bottom. Helped raise a schooner once that belonged to an old sea captain who also was a personal friend of the family. She was all wood and beautiful - quite old, too, but in great shape. Her name was 6 Fathoms. Like yours, she seemed fine - and then she was on the bottom. I think my heart was as heavy as the Captain's that day. My sympathies are with you. Boats US is a great operation and it sounds like you'll make out well with the Insurance Co. - of course, they don't ever compensate for distress.

Let us know how she is after you're able to check her out.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

They raised her this afternoon. The only thing that we can figure out that could have happened was that the scupper valves both froze and water just poured in through them.









Everything looked fine and the hull was sound. Once she was turned over and pumped out it seemed like nothing had ever happened.

I'll post some pictures of the rescue operation later.

Happy Outbacking!









Tim


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

That sounds great! glad it wasn't worse. As an Old Coast Guardsman I've seen many a bad one .Hope you get full support from your insurance co. for the engines and anything else that needs refurbishing. Good luck









Dallas


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I created a new gallery with some pics. If anyone is interested of course.

Here is the link.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=182

Watch out for the snow!!!!









Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sad pictures, Tim









Glad to hear the apparent damage is minimal.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

